# Harrisonburg, VA Shows March 9th-10th



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So the Harrisonburg, VA shows are coming up and just wanted to start a thread to let people know I will be there, for those near. It has move up a month from last, and for the first time grooming will be indoors (where they originally had obedience), which is awesome. No obedience this year, just conformation. 

I will bringing BB, and a new puppy bulldog for her first show. Her name is Whisper.

Times and Rings are not up yet (won't be many rings, 4 I think). It's a small show, but entries are up from last year (about 200-300 each day) which is cool. 

Entries for each of my breeds

Sat 
Weims- 0-1(1-1)
Bulldogs- 2-6(2-2)

Sun
Weims- 0-1(1-1)
Bulldogs- 1-4 (2-2)

Should be interesting and fun with Whisper's first show. I will post times and rings later on when they are up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Times

Bulldogs
Sat- @ 9:00 in Ring 2 after 14
Sun- @ 8:00 in Ring 3 after 14

Weims
Sat- @ 12:45 in Ring 3 after 2
Sun- @ 8:00 in Ring 4 after 33

Long days for both as groups don't start till 3:45 and 3:15, but at least sporting is first (and we of course have to make it there).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Even though it is a small show, there is a ton of people I know coming to the show (with a bunch of different breeds), so it should be very fun.


----------

